# Bessacarr E660 Solar Panel Pre Wiring on Roof



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

All,

I have got a Bessacarr E660 2010 model in the manual it states that pre wiring is included for the fitment of a solar panel on the roof? It also states that the wires will be located towards the front of the roof to connect onto. Does anyone know the location of these cables on the roof???


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi, if it is anything like our Bolero then at the front o/s roof bulge on the inside edge. I have asked on here if the wiring is suitable for an 80w panel and the general opinion is that it SHOULD be ok. Not heard of anyone doing it so if you do have a go then please let us know how you get on.

By the way it appears you will also need a regulator at the other end, which on our van would appear to be under the wardrobe.

Good luck,

Gary.


----------



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

Gary,
thanks for the response, can you see the connector from the roof or is it located behind a
flap etc


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi cje, yes there is a square flap covering the connection. Very easy to see if you get out the ladders! Must admit to not opening it, so not sure what type of connector is in there, but I asked the question on "Swift talk" and they said it was a standard connector.

Gary


----------



## Kwaka (Jan 6, 2012)

Gary1944 said:


> Hi cje, yes there is a square flap covering the connection. Very easy to see if you get out the ladders! Must admit to not opening it, so not sure what type of connector is in there, but I asked the question on "Swift talk" and they said it was a standard connector.
> 
> Gary


It's a stupid connector! How on earth you get 4 or 6mm solar cable in to one of those connectors I'll never know. I gave up and permanently soldered the cables with heat shrink tubing to protect over the top. Good solid connection and can be cut if required. 
The roof connection box also needed to be sealed properly as it didn't look a good job.
Lastly the connection inside for the solar panels was inside a brown box screwed to the roof in the drivers side top cupboard right at the front.
There was also the solar panel connection to the Sargent ec460 power supply near by tucked away, but even after connecting via a regulator wasn't convinced that any power was being used by the Sargent, so have now wired direct to the LB and its working a treat now.


----------



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

thanks for all the responces i have found the cables in the drivers side cupboard, however when on the roof i cant see any flap for the connector. Has anyone got any photographs??

Chris


----------



## Kwaka (Jan 6, 2012)

On my bessacarr e560 2010 immediately above the internal box, on the roof is a white cable box set in to the moulding. It has a plate over the top and two screws to undo to get in to it.


----------



## skyhighenergy (Mar 20, 2014)

Solar panel is to drill a hole in the roof and then run the cabling down a cable conduit which is already in the caravan. It will look a lot tidier but it is very concerned about invalidating the warranty.


----------

